# Saddle Fitters - NW area?



## MileAMinute (10 March 2013)

Hi guys. Bit of a long shot, but does anyone know of a saddle fitter in Cheshire/North Wales that will come out to fit 2nd hand saddles?

Tried The Saddlery in Chester, and Village Saddlery in Warrington but neither are prepared to fit saddles other than their own. Don't really know of anywhere else!

Thanks


----------



## JVB (10 March 2013)

Anita at Colberry (Foxes riding school) may, she has quite a stock of second hand in her shop and may just do the fitting side of things, well she will be for mine but I'm on the same yard as her...

She also passed on someone's name called Katie, not sure of her surname but if you PM I can pass you her phone number


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 March 2013)

Keith at L for leather will come out to fit, also has a stock of second hand and new saddles. Tel; 0161 787 8300


----------



## amandaco2 (10 March 2013)

Andy the saddleman. Very good and nice bloke


----------



## MileAMinute (10 March 2013)

Thanks very much guys! 

Posted on a local forum too (Anita and The Saddle Man came up there too) so will be a busy girl ringing around tomorrow.


----------



## dressagelove (18 March 2013)

MileAMinute said:



			Hi guys. Bit of a long shot, but does anyone know of a saddle fitter in Cheshire/North Wales that will come out to fit 2nd hand saddles?

Tried The Saddlery in Chester, and Village Saddlery in Warrington but neither are prepared to fit saddles other than their own. Don't really know of anywhere else!

Thanks 

Click to expand...

Don't touch the village saddlery with a bargepole anyway!


----------



## djlynwood (19 June 2013)

dressagelove said:



			Don't touch the village saddlery with a bargepole anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no why? Ive used him for the past two years as he was recommeded by many people. Although I would not rave about him Ive found him to be ok, not amazing but my saddles fit really well.


----------



## LovesCobs (20 June 2013)

that's interesting to hear about chester saddlery as they have 2 of my saddles to sell! they must just sell them from the shop the shop is closing so I'm going to pick them up. he also told me my ponies saddle didn't fit, he was a nice guy but only offered expensive new saddles as a replacement. the saddle I have for that pony is a saddle company saddle so I called them and had it altered for £35 including coming out. the chester one was £40 just to come out and no alteration was offered or discussed as a possibility.
I have also used a lady called Gwen, I have her number somewhere. I know a few people who use her, she brings only second hand leather saddles, charges about £20 which comes off the price of a saddle if you buy one. I found her great. If you want her number pm me and I'll find it for you.


----------



## Moomin1 (20 June 2013)

Lovescobs said:



			that's interesting to hear about chester saddlery as they have 2 of my saddles to sell! they must just sell them from the shop the shop is closing so I'm going to pick them up. he also told me my ponies saddle didn't fit, he was a nice guy but only offered expensive new saddles as a replacement. the saddle I have for that pony is a saddle company saddle so I called them and had it altered for £35 including coming out. the chester one was £40 just to come out and no alteration was offered or discussed as a possibility.
I have also used a lady called Gwen, I have her number somewhere. I know a few people who use her, she brings only second hand leather saddles, charges about £20 which comes off the price of a saddle if you buy one. I found her great. If you want her number pm me and I'll find it for you.
		
Click to expand...

Is this Gwen a master saddler?


----------



## LovesCobs (20 June 2013)

Moomin1 - I'm pretty sure she is. I 1st used her when I had my lad on livery at Carrington riding centre. They used to use L for Leather and then used her to fit all their saddles. She fits well and found a saddle for a difficult to fit mare for my friend (it took a couple if visits with her bringing a fair few saddles)


----------



## Foxford (22 June 2013)

Lovescobs said:



			that's interesting to hear about chester saddlery as they have 2 of my saddles to sell! they must just sell them from the shop the shop is closing so I'm going to pick them up. he also told me my ponies saddle didn't fit, he was a nice guy but only offered expensive new saddles as a replacement. the saddle I have for that pony is a saddle company saddle so I called them and had it altered for £35 including coming out. the chester one was £40 just to come out and no alteration was offered or discussed as a possibility.
I have also used a lady called Gwen, I have her number somewhere. I know a few people who use her, she brings only second hand leather saddles, charges about £20 which comes off the price of a saddle if you buy one. I found her great. If you want her number pm me and I'll find it for you.
		
Click to expand...

When is the shop closing lovescobs? What a shame they couldnt make it work as I seem to remember it was run by someone else a few years ago. 

Anita is good, she did one for my friend who was very pleased with the service.


----------



## LovesCobs (22 June 2013)

I think this week foxford, the lease is up apparently.Anita left a few weeks or so ago to do something else, I don't know what but apparently something she couldn't refuse. They're moving everything to the welsh shop.


----------



## AndreaB71 (22 June 2013)

Anita is nothing to do with the saddlery in Chester.  She has her own shop at Foxes riding school....Colberry Equestrian


----------



## LovesCobs (22 June 2013)

Maybe I'm getting names mixed up, there was a lady who worked in the Chester shop, it's not her shop but she was the person I saw whenever I went in and she was really helpful. Has a clumber spaniel (I think) who was having pups. She's who moved on and now the shop is closing due to them not wanting to take on a new lease. I don't know much just what I was told when I went to pick my saddles up


----------



## trottingon (22 June 2013)

I've had Stephanie from Freedom Saddlery in Ruthin highly recommended to me, but I haven't used her yet.


----------



## Foxford (23 June 2013)

Thanks lovescobs. I think it was a couple that ran it together, she was in the shop and new did the saddles? Could be wrong though!


----------



## tootsietoo (25 June 2013)

Steph Bradley at Freedom Saddlery.  She will come out to fit a saddle which you have bought, I think her call out charge is £50 if I remember rightly.  I bought a made to measure pony saddle from her and she was great, I love the saddle to bits, and she seems to have a good reputation.


----------



## Grinchmass (20 July 2013)

Anita is fab, but has a relatively long waiting list! 
Worth the wait tho, and won't sell you stuff for the hell of it!!


----------



## Honey08 (25 July 2013)

Michelle Miller from M miller saddlery did mine recently.  She charged £25 call out and then £10 for reflock.  I swopped one of my saddles for a second hand one of hers as it was nicer.  Nice lady too.


----------



## LovesCobs (25 July 2013)

Does anybody know of any saddlers that buy from u or sell for u (taking a profit) I have 3 good ones that I no longer have the horse or pony for. I prefer not to do eBay. Has anyone used Beeston  tack auction? Don't want them to go for £50! What's it like?


----------



## fairhill (25 July 2013)

Horse hound and rider in dukinfield buy saddles for a reasonable price. i think Holmfirth market would probably be better than beeston.


----------



## LovesCobs (25 July 2013)

Thanks fairhill I'll look into them


----------



## Micky (26 July 2013)

David at village saddlery, had him for 5 years, fab fit for my horses and myself, know several people who use him and have for many years...however know people who've used L for Leather with disastrous results, badly fitted saddles creating problems and of course the money forked out..strangely they use village saddlery now  he is a master saddler and doesn't take the mick!


----------



## Fanatical (26 July 2013)

Micky said:



			David at village saddlery, had him for 5 years, fab fit for my horses and myself, know several people who use him and have for many years...however know people who've used L for Leather with disastrous results, badly fitted saddles creating problems and of course the money forked out..strangely they use village saddlery now  he is a master saddler and doesn't take the mick!
		
Click to expand...

Would agree with all of this although he is massively expensive!

However he doesn't fit saddles unless bought of him so will be of no use to OP.


----------



## Tiffany (26 July 2013)

dressagelove said:



			Don't touch the village saddlery with a bargepole anyway!
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with the village saddlery apart from he's gone very pricey?


----------



## Tiffany (26 July 2013)

Yes Gaynor in Dukinfield will buy saddles and she's usually gt a good range of new and used saddles available.


----------



## Tiffany (26 July 2013)

Saddles Direct are in Lancashire. I've heard they are good but never used them myself. I now use Sally Cartwright but she's more Staffordshire way.


----------



## Micky (26 July 2013)

The old adage ' you pay peanuts you get monkeys' springs to mind when talking about costs..he is worth it ( village saddlery) and at the end of the day, you are trying to help and protect your horses back! Bit like asking any old bod to trim/shoe your horse, local bod down the road to check his teeth etc etc etc....
 At the end of the day, you want your horse to have a comfortable long healthy life, so give him your all, if it is too pricey, don't have a horse! Some people can afford massively expensive saddles/bridles, riding wear and have everything under the sun, the rest of us have to save or look on ebay


----------



## dressagelove (26 July 2013)

I had a disastrous fitting made by David at village saddlery I'm afraid. My horse lost a lot of performance through an extremely poorly fitted dressage saddle. Although I have heard good things about him too, I certainly did not see them translate into  the service. I have since had Lavinia Mitchell, and she is a long wait, and very expensive, but nothing short of a miracle worker. Will never use any other than her again.


----------



## Honey08 (28 July 2013)

I don't like David at Village Saddlery at all.  You certainly don't get what you pay for with him!  You get over charged.  

He fitted a £2k saddle for my livery, her new instructor told her it didn't  fit properly, she rang him back, he said "oh yes, I knew it didn't suit you, but you and your old instructor seemed to really like it.."  Another friend bought a £2k  saddle that hurt her, so he modified the saddle, cutting part of the seat away, at great expense.  To me, it was another example of the saddle not fitting the rider.  Both of these people he ran round after (they were big spenders), but my smaller spending liveries never even got a return phonecall!  Wouldn't touch him with a bargepole.


----------



## Sam_J (29 July 2013)

Another vote here for Lavinia Mitchell.  Fab and worth the wait


----------



## Micky (29 July 2013)

Even though she doesnt appear to be qualified?


----------



## Sam_J (29 July 2013)

IMHO Qualifications are not the be all and end all.  A couple of people on our yard have had one of the other fitters mentioned on this thread out to their horses.  Cost a fortune, waited ages for a 'made to measure' saddle, horse now has white hairs on her spine... I wouldn't pay this person in washers!  

Lavinia was recommended to me by more than one person.  There was no high pressure sales technique, she spent a lot of time ensuring that daughter and pony were comfortable and the pony (who had been bucking daughter off because of the saddle) went extremely well in the saddle that Lavinia fitted.


----------



## wench (2 August 2013)

Has anyone got any comments on the Stables Saddlery in Lymm?


----------



## dressagelove (2 August 2013)

David at Village saddlery is qualified and not a patch of the fitter who Lavinia is. Experience and passion goes further in many cases.


----------



## rachyblue (2 August 2013)

The ladies from Crewe Saddlery are qualified and they make a real effort to find something that fits. David dismissed me without even measuring my horse because I said I wanted to try for an off the the peg saddle. He just looked at him - his exact words were "you won't get anything to fit that - it's like a bloody table". I was only a  19 year old student at the time so I guess I didn't look like I had lots of money. I spent my grant on my saddle  We used to shop at David's shop until that point. Not anymore after that.

The ladies from Crewe brought me lots of different saddles, and narrowed it down to two that fit him, and I chose the one that was comfiest for me. They have since fitted two other horses for me, the other two were fitted with the same saddle (not the original - I bought a new saddle for no 2, and then had it fitted to no 3.). I have known them to very persistent in fitting a horse who is a really odd shape off the peg.


----------



## Madam Min (3 August 2013)

rachyblue said:



			The ladies from Crewe Saddlery are qualified and they make a real effort to find something that fits.
		
Click to expand...

I'd second Crewe, they've fitted both our horses with time and care, our TB isnt the easiest fit, being a skinny minnie with high withers! Lots on our yard use them, all really pleased with the results and service!


----------



## cavana13 (3 August 2013)

Hi, after spending £2.5k on a saddle from David at village. That didn't fit me or the horse, I wouldn't go back to David. I bought a youngster, asked him to come out try a few different types of saddles, didn't bring one to try, didn't even watch my horse move. Came back with various price of saddles, that probably would even suit my horse. I just thought the no find somebody else.

i found a lovely master saddler emily green from willow saddlery, she spent two hours with my horse taking pictures, got me to try a saddle to see how my horse move, the best thing is she knows horses, and picks up on how you ride and how the horse moves. Excellent value for money, bought  a beautiful saddle for my growing youngster, that we know will change shape she worked with me as we had to make some allowances with the saddle. I know have a beautiful saddle that sits very well allowing my horse to move correctly. No more trying a saddle and David's not even watching.
 With seeing the time and effort emily put in a few people have moved away from David now.


----------



## Micky (3 August 2013)

Isn't it odd how different people experience different things with saddlers and farriers...David has always been great, watched me ride, assessed the horse, fit the saddle to me and horse ( though I did have a choice of which saddle), never had a problem! And the same with the farrier I use, sometimes a bit late but not a problem, if he's very late, I usually ring him and he's invariably on his way, never not turned up and always been great...
Sometimes I think it can be the clients themselves as opposed to the pros...


----------



## Honey08 (3 August 2013)

Its the client not the pro!  Perhaps in some cases, but there seem to be a lot of "not impressed with David" people on here.    I was quite happy to give David a go, he wasn't interested as I wanted to spend hundreds not thousands!  Then seeing him work with the other two people I know that use him and how he milked them confirmed it for me.  He did watch their horses move and them ride however.  

Interesting that there is only one saddler on here that is really getting negative comments though.  I guess if you charge twice as much as anyone else but some people still use you it doesn't matter if half the people don't like you!


----------



## webble (4 August 2013)

Another not impressed by David here I made two appointments with him both got cancelled at about the time he was due to turn up


----------



## dressagelove (4 August 2013)

Micky said:



			Isn't it odd how different people experience different things with saddlers and farriers...David has always been great, watched me ride, assessed the horse, fit the saddle to me and horse ( though I did have a choice of which saddle), never had a problem! And the same with the farrier I use, sometimes a bit late but not a problem, if he's very late, I usually ring him and he's invariably on his way, never not turned up and always been great...
Sometimes I think it can be the clients themselves as opposed to the pros...
		
Click to expand...

Not likely seeing as a huge drop in performance and muscle tone from a poorly fitting saddle is difficult to disagree with....I spent the same kind of money with Lavinia on fitting and saddle, so the only thing different to indicate the skill involved with the saddle fitting was my horse's performance in each saddle.

But each to their own, all I can do is pass on my experiences, it's up to the OP what they do with that information.


----------



## Micky (9 August 2013)

As you say, each to their own but I have met a few people over the years who think they are gods gift when it comes to horses and all and sundry should listen to what they say and run around after them...not a great attitude to have...
If the poorly fitting saddle was the problem, I would have had the original saddler out to correct it, give them the chance to rectify themselves...obviously if that didn't work, find a new saddler..


----------



## AnyChance (23 December 2013)

dressagelove said:



			David at Village saddlery is qualified and not a patch of the fitter who Lavinia is. Experience and passion goes further in many cases.
		
Click to expand...

my experience with this person was also not good I paid 1800 for an amerigo event saddle that didn't fit me or my horse, He was desperately late on the fitting day by 2 hours without even a call or apology, took my dressage saddle to flock which in my opinion wasn't a good job I won't go back but that is just my own personal experience and I know of others who like him!


----------



## Impu1sion (23 December 2013)

Another very dissatisfied customer of Village Saddlery.  Horse's performance dropped dramatically after buying new £2.2K saddle, saddle was tight (2nd opinion by another saddle fitter agreed), gave David the opportunity to fix, he insisted it was fine and charged me £110 for the privilege.   6 months later I sold the saddle at a massive loss (Village Saddlery just weren't interested or helpful)


----------



## Honey08 (12 March 2014)

Bumping this up for someone.


----------



## fatpiggy (12 March 2014)

Impu1sion said:



			Another very dissatisfied customer of Village Saddlery.  Horse's performance dropped dramatically after buying new £2.2K saddle, saddle was tight (2nd opinion by another saddle fitter agreed), gave David the opportunity to fix, he insisted it was fine and charged me £110 for the privilege.   6 months later I sold the saddle at a massive loss (Village Saddlery just weren't interested or helpful)
		
Click to expand...

My friend had a MTM saddle from Village Saddlery.  When it came to be fitted the horse started bucking (owner wanted something nice and quiet as she has back problems) and when they looked closely the saddle clearly didn't fit.  He blamed the fact that he had used another horse's template on her!  The horse then had to have 2 months off to let her back settle down, and the saddle was remade - at my friends expense!  It still needed adjusting when it was fitted a second time. All in all it cost my friend over £1000 and the horse she had only just bought was basically unrideable  all summer.  Not impressed.


----------



## dressagelove (14 March 2014)

Impu1sion said:



			Another very dissatisfied customer of Village Saddlery.  Horse's performance dropped dramatically after buying new £2.2K saddle, saddle was tight (2nd opinion by another saddle fitter agreed), gave David the opportunity to fix, he insisted it was fine and charged me £110 for the privilege.   6 months later I sold the saddle at a massive loss (Village Saddlery just weren't interested or helpful)
		
Click to expand...

Identical to my story. Man wants reporting to trading standards.


----------



## LC90 (16 March 2014)

Gaynor from horsehoundandrider.com is very good and I would think that she would be willing to do that for you.


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (17 March 2014)

I have an appointment booked with Vaughn from (what was) Chester Saddlery. I have read so many threads on here about who to use/who not to use and I feel I'm chasing my tail - don't know what to do for best. Tried to get in touch with Nigel, he does have a broken leg, Anita has no appointments for at least 8 weeks and the others just don't answer their phones. I can't wait much longer, the saddle I have really doesn't fit, it slips and it's an accident waiting to happen. 

People on my yard have their own optinions on Vaughn, some good, some bad. Some have a bad opinion and have never even had him out to their horse- they're just copying what someone else said!! Does anyone have a positive experience with him? Does he watch you ride?


----------



## LovesCobs (17 March 2014)

he was very good with a nervous horse I had, took his time with her and fitted a thorowgood T4, he doesn't have second hand (did at the shop but didn't fit them?) he didn't watch or ask me to ride. I wouldn't have as she was going for re-breaking. i can't remember if I'd said this or if he just wouldn't have anyway. In my opinion he was expensive in comparison to others I've had, seemed nice and in the short time it was used the saddle was fine (sold mare on within a month or so)he gave some good tips on girths (esp for daughters wide ribbed pony) though he said her saddle company saddle (that she had come with) didn't fit. but before I paid for another saddle I got a saddle company fitter out who re-flocked it and said it was fine?! so the jury is out for me. sorry probably no help!


----------



## webble (17 March 2014)

Cheshire Chestnut said:



			I have an appointment booked with Vaughn from (what was) Chester Saddlery. I have read so many threads on here about who to use/who not to use and I feel I'm chasing my tail - don't know what to do for best. Tried to get in touch with Nigel, he does have a broken leg, Anita has no appointments for at least 8 weeks and the others just don't answer their phones. I can't wait much longer, the saddle I have really doesn't fit, it slips and it's an accident waiting to happen. 

People on my yard have their own optinions on Vaughn, some good, some bad. Some have a bad opinion and have never even had him out to their horse- they're just copying what someone else said!! Does anyone have a positive experience with him? Does he watch you ride?
		
Click to expand...

I had a good experiience the first time and yes e watched me ride. second time was last appointmnt o his way home with Jules waiting in the car and no he didnt watch me ride and was only there for about ten mins, afterwards I decided it didnt fit.

Nigels leg must be on the mend soon, my boss is on the yard he keeps his horses at and its been quite a few weeks now.

Anita did have someone working with her at one point, I cant remember her name but I have seen her fit and she seemed very good

This is why I went down the treeless route I was forever adjusting and no being convinced by fit etc


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (17 March 2014)

Thanks for your answers, I'm not sure whether it's him or Howard coming yet. My appointment is at 11am so I hope he won't be rushing back as I do think that would make a difference. I think I will ask him to see me ride as my Welsh D has strange movement in his shoulders which is where I'm having the problem with them fitting. 

Anita really doesn't have anything at all for months othrwise I would have had her  

Sometimes I feel no matter who you get, people always say they're rubbish so it puts me off everyone!


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (23 April 2014)

Bringing this back up because still haveing a nightmare trying to find a good saddle fitter. Need one to take some flocking out of a new saddle and re-fitting. 

1) David at Village Saddlery was really rude and told me he wouldn't touch it as I haven't bought it off him and practically laughed at me down the phone
2) Vaughn at Chester Saddlery tried to sell me one that was about 3 sizes too small when he came to fit for me a few months ago but he was a nice chap - he didn't pressure me into it but I didn't feel as though he was that knowledgeable for what was best - just that he wanted to sell his saddle
3) Anita's waiting list is huge and I've been on it since before Xmas and I will probably be on it until next xmas
4) Andy Wheals doesn't have anything until 13th July in my area.

HELP!!!!


----------



## Flame_ (23 April 2014)

My village saddlery experiences.

A few years ago he fitted an Albion to my big mare. Couldn't get it to stop slipping round to one side, had to wait too long each time i needed him back and he arrived late. He did give me a refund for the saddle when I requested one rather than points straps etc.

Even longer ago he made a saddle for my sisters little welsh x arab. We had to pad it up from the day it came and it ended up fitting perfectly, IMHO, her next pony which was a super-broad coloured cob! I wouldn't particularly recommend him tbh, other than he seems a nice enough bloke when you can get him out.

I've used saddles direct, they're great, but more in a second hand selection and customer service sense than fitting which is pretty much DIY.

I now use Saddle Exchange who are based a million miles away, which is a pita because if I want them I have to wait until they're up here, but I like their saddles.

ETA Heather, the saddle consultant's OK for adjustments and stuff and she never used to have a stupid length waiting list if that's any help?


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (23 April 2014)

Flame_ said:



			ETA Heather, the saddle consultant's OK for adjustments and stuff and she never used to have a stupid length waiting list if that's any help?
		
Click to expand...

I've called her today and although she's now moved and is too far out to come to me (her words), she was really helpful and I just wished she was closer and would come. She advised me that what I'm asking for is actually really simple and straight forward, and not to let anyone charge me more than £x amount etc. I liked her and she recommended a few people to me, one being Anita and one Vaughn. Round in circles!


----------



## Flame_ (23 April 2014)

Have you got transport? Could you take the horse to her?


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (23 April 2014)

Flame_ said:



			Have you got transport? Could you take the horse to her?
		
Click to expand...

No  I have a friend who has a trailer but I don't feel as though I could ask her to do that. I might sound it out but I feel cheeky asking, even though I'd pay her. Anita said she'd look at my saddle on Friday if I take it in to her but she can't fit it on my horse due to her waiting list. Maybe this is the next best thing?


----------



## emmah (24 April 2014)

I am based just outside chester and I use a lady called Sally Cartwright from Saddlery Services she is really nice and I have had no problems with the three saddles I have bought off her.  PM me if you want her number


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (29 April 2014)

Just a small update - I took a load of photos and measurements, along with my new saddle to Anita. She spent ages with me explaining how it should fit and her optinions on how it looks currently on him (from photos). She then adjusted it slightly by padding it down with a saddle hammer thing and it made it a whole lot squashier/looser as the newly added flocking was very puffed up to start with. I took it back and it fitted like a glove! Pony is so happy and I rode him in the school in it and it was like riding a different pony!!

Anita wouldn't take any money off me even though I'd been there well over an hour. Such a nice lady and so so helpful, so I bought a new posh saddle cloth, lunge whip and fly spray from her too. She then messaged me later on that night to ensure it fitted and to see how I got on. 

Wow, after all my bad experiences with saddle fitters - what a fab lady! I'd never think twice about going to her for help/advice. She couldn't come see me but she really did try her best to help me when I went to see her, plus her shop is like Aladdin's cave - full of horsey wonders!


----------



## webble (29 April 2014)

Oh Anita is really lovely, thats why she is so booked up


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (29 April 2014)

webble said:



			Oh Anita is really lovely, thats why she is so booked up
		
Click to expand...

So nice and very honest  as well! She's restored my faith in saddle fitters after my awful encounter with David from Village Saddlery.


----------



## webble (29 April 2014)

Cheshire Chestnut said:



			So nice and very honest  as well! She's restored my faith in saddle fitters after my awful encounter with David from Village Saddlery.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I was really unimpressed with Village Saddlery!!


----------



## AnyChance (29 April 2014)

Is Anita still at foxes? Sounds like she is very busy. Love the positive story about adjusting saddle from photos.  
I saw saddles direct stand at Kelsall they do try before you buy new and used saddles.


----------



## webble (29 April 2014)

yes still at foxes


----------



## Grinchmass (29 April 2014)

Anita's that booked up I'm contemplating booking her in the vague hope I find a saddle... I think her waiting list is 4-5 months because she needed time off with her op.


----------

